# Instalment Warrants?



## The Barbarian Investor (20 December 2004)

Hi guys, anyone out there trade in the Instalment Warrants?

I believe that National Australia Bank was a good one to go with and MAP looks good at the moment.

However I've never traded them and am just learning..

T.B.I


----------

